# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  Font Size

## fakhravari

سلام
برای کار با فونت سایز در زامارین فرم من از کلمات Small - Mediom استفاده میکردم. معادل اینها در فلاتر چیست؟

----------


## fakhravari

https://pub.dev/packages/auto_size_text/example

----------

